# are Visa runs still doable in Malaysia?



## genobkk (Jul 13, 2016)

I was considering relocating to Malaysia after living in Thailand since 2001. I do not want to invest the 50 K right now. I have my own income no need to work so assuming visa runs are only option. I am a U.S passport holder if that matters

I had read visa runs may be tough now


----------



## Tan Guat Hoon (Sep 26, 2016)

Visa is very difficult to get in Malaysia.

Unless you get a spouse in Malaysia, Then you can apply for spouse visa.


----------

